# Pedestal seat base installation?



## bub commander (Aug 15, 2010)

I have an Xpress boat that only came with a single seat up front and i'd like to add a couple in back.

Seems to me those bases need to be installed/anchored in there pretty well.

I could use some of you fellas expertise here....

Thanks.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 16, 2010)

If its setup like my Alweld, when they build the boat, they put braces underneath each bench depending on the order before they weld everything down.  After its all welded down, your kinda SOL on putting braces from underneath........i just finished adding pin-drop mounts on two of my benches.  What I did is bought a sheet of 1/8" aluminum and riveted it down to the bench (full lenght) and then mounted the seat mount.  I actually cut aluminum out with a plasma cutter for each bench/platform all across the boat incase I ever wanted to mount something else....this way I know its reinforced and sturdy.  You might could get away with just a smaller square, but I'm just super anal about everything looking neat......so I did everything.


----------



## bub commander (Aug 16, 2010)

That looks nice.

Mine is not set up that way.... See the attachment for how it is set up.

I guess I'm gonna need to cut out an access pannel and make sure to mount the pedastal base to a thick reinforcement block of some kind. I'd think there would be a kit to buy.... obviously, you can buy the pedastal mounts although they don't include any hardware or a brase to support/have it bolt onto..

Surely, someone else on GON has done this before....


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 16, 2010)

Atlgolfer,

In looking at your boat photo I am assuming that you are going to mount the seat base in the flotation pod? I had a very similar situation but it was even more difficult in that I had no option for an access hole. I went with very large threaded rivets and it worked perfectly. The aluminum was thin and I really worried about it but I never had a problem. I even ran mine with a 15" pole with no problems. The gun kits are a little pricey at around $75 but threaded rivets provide a very strong point of connection WITH the ability to easily remove the item when you don't need it (seats and headlights etc.). I have a gun somewhere if you need one and decide to go that way.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought about the same thing, but mine are completely filled with foam.  If you can cut you an access panel, it would look a lot cleaner with the brace underneath.  You could get you a piece of thich aluminum and rivet from underneath so the only thing showing on top is the rivets.  Drill your hole and screw down your base plate.  Or actually, I would get sections of angle iron and stretch across underneath (two sections going parallel) and secure them somehow and have your screws on two sides bolt through that.  This would disperse the weight across the lenth of the bench/platform.  If you can weld, i'm sure you could easily fab something up that would work fine.


----------



## bub commander (Aug 16, 2010)

I appreciate the comments....

Jerry & DGL- you're both correct.... I'm trying to mount it in the floation pod.

Can't I cut an access hole and mount the brace underneath? Also, where the heck do a find a brace? I see the pedestal seat bases for sale everywhere but can't find anything to secure it to underneath. 

-Kurt


----------



## iq_52 (Aug 16, 2010)

couldn't you take a 1x and use it as a brace underneath? I would think a 1x8 or so? You could match the holes and pre-drill before putting it under


----------



## Barroll (Aug 16, 2010)

If your going to mount on the flotation you might as well use the sliding base thing (no idea what they are actually called) that is already there. you can slide a seat right on there and they can swivel. you just cant adjust the height.


----------



## bub commander (Aug 16, 2010)

Barroll - can you shoot me a link or picture of what you're referring to?

I have no idea what that is but would love to see it.

Thanks


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 16, 2010)

I was going to suggest what Barroll said and say just have someone fabricate a bracket for use on your versa-trac system but with something like a seat base, I would think you would just want something "cleaner" looking and permanent. I use my versa-trac system for EVERYTHING and have never had to drill my current boat for anything. Even my boat blind is attached this way.

  In the case of seat bases however, I still think threaded rivets are your ticket. I have done this right into the flotation pod in the past. It is very important that the hole drilled for the pin base (approximately 2.25") is water proofed with epoxy so that you don't take in water from rain and splash. I have also seen some people use a piece inner tube as a gasket and this work well.

Let us know how you work this out.


----------



## bub commander (Aug 16, 2010)

This is as clear as mud to me... 

Jerry can you shoot me a pic of what you're talking bout?


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 16, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## bub commander (Aug 16, 2010)

...think I found what I need if I don't want to mount over the floatation pod.. guess I could get it from Xpress...(assuming they have one to get)


----------

